# Que debo estudiar para ser contratado por Disney



## JPWDW

Hola! 

Soy un joven de un país fuera de Estados Unidos. Vivo en Costa Rica. Me enamore de Walt Disney Imagienering y de Disney Parks (al igual que todos ustedes!) desde el 2006. Mañana cumplire 17 años y en cuanto termine la secundaria quiero irme a Estados Unidos a estudiar y preferieblemente ser contratado por Disney. He tenido este sueño desde que tengo 12 años. Por ahora estoy confundido, pues no se especificamente que debo estudiar para poder aplicar a un trabajo con The Walt Disney Company. Me preguntaba si alguno de ustedes me podria recomendar que carrera elegir para ir acercandome mas a lo que actualmente Disney esta en busca de.

Lo que me gusta: Me encantan las artes, me divierto creando cosas nuevas, escribiendo y desarrollando carasmaticas historias. Desde el 2009 empece a aprender desde internet mucho sobre video edicion y creacion de sitios web. Actualmente tengo una computadora y camara semi profesionales las cuales utilize para hacer trabajos cortos para personas que conosco. Tambien me gusta el diseño de luces, diseño grafico y stage management.

Por dicha, recientemente estuve en Disneyland California y tuve la oportunidad de hablar con algunos de los encargados de stage management, pirotecnia y luces de Fantasmic!. Estoy en contacto con ellos. Sin embargo antes de molestarlos a ellos con mi historia decidi postear la info aqui, para ver si ustedes me podrian ayudar. Ademas estoy en busca de organizaciones que otorguen becas a estudiantes internacionales para Estados Unidos. Gracias y gracias por tomarse la molestia de leer.

Sinceramente,
JP.


----------



## pr surfer

Yo te dire lo mismo que me dijo Joe Rohde, el artista detras del Animal Kingdom.

No hay un grado universitario que uno puede cursar para ser Imagineer.  Estudia, consigue una maestría en algo técnico; consigue otra en algo artistico.  Dedicate a trabajar en otras industrias, pero con proximidad a Disney (el sur de California en especifico).  Cuando logres tener un portafolio extraordinario, y contactos dentro de la compañia, entonces intenta.  

Los mejores Imagineers han sido así, los que Disney busco, no los que buscaron a Disney.

Ahora... el problema de la ciudadania.  Necesitaras tambien conseguir permiso de trabajo estadounidense.  Te recomiendo que intentes ser estudiante universitario en los Estados Unidos.  Trata CalArts, es una institucion que tiene literalmente miles de lazos con Disney.


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

totalmente de acuerdo con quien posteó arriba.

No hay una forma de estudiar algo para entrar en Disney. Ellos te contratarán si en tu área tienes la excelencia y experiencia que ellos buscan. Obviamente como en todo, te ayudará mucho tener contactos, pero si no les ofreces lo que verdaderamente necesitan no habrá forma.

Hablas de un rango demasiado amplio de opciones. Una cosa es trabajar en Animación/diseño de imagen y sonido para lo que sea dentro de la compañía... y otra cosa es ser un imagineer o un CEO, por decir algo. Como te dicen, no se estudia. 

Encuentra dentro del amplio abanico de opciones un huequito en el que realmente sientas pasión y desarrolla tus conocimientos y experiencia en ese hueco. Siempre podrás diversificar tus conocimientos y ampliarlos a otras áreas.

Siempre tuve el sueño de estudiar en CalArts! Por si te gusta el arte y la animación, una animadora de Disney me aconsejó primero estudiar Bellas Artes y ya luego dedicarme a la rama que más me gustara, fuera ésta caricaturas, animación u otra cosa. Finalmente no pude cumplir ninguno de esos sueños. Ni estudiar Bellas Artes, ni estudiar en CalArts, ni trabajar para Disney 

Si es sólo por trabajar en Disney intenta meterte en el Disney International College Program. Vale que es temporal pero al menos te dará un buen vistazo de cómo se trabaja en los parques y podrás rotar en varias áreas.

Piensa que ahora tienes 17 pero el mundo cambia muy deprisa y nunca se saben las vueltas de la vida. Puede que lo que estudies te lleve al éxito y a cumplir tu sueño de trabajar con la compañía, o puede que te lleve por otro rumbo (no por eso menos exitoso). Quizás consigas trabajo en la compañía en algo que te apasiona a muy temprana edad o puede que tardes muchos años en lograrlo, y para entonces quizás lo que estudiaste no será lo que estén buscando, o puede que pase todo lo contrario!

Por decir algo.. la pirotecnia... tengo entendido que contratan a muchos pirotécnicos de Valencia (aquí en España) para sus shows porque son conocidos por ser de lo mejorcito del mundo dado que se dedican a espectáculos y fiestas locales donde la pirotecnia es centro del foco cada año. Quién iba a decirlo? que contrataran a valencianos y se los llevaran al otro lado del mundo? 

Como te digo, especialízate en lo que te guste, y tanto para trabajar en disney como para la compañía que sea, sea cual sea el puesto que quieras ocupar... DIFERÉNCIATE. Conforme tengas estudios/conocimientos en un área ve buscando cosas que te hagan distinto al resto de tus competidores en tu campo. Y siempre estate listo para adquirir conocimientos fuera de tu área de confianza que puedan ampliarte horizontes. Desde aprender nuevas tendencias y aplicar nuevas tecnologías a estudiar otra carrera distinta a la que estudiaste al principio pero que te sea enriquecedora para el bagaje que ya lleves encima.

El tema de estudiar en USA sí requiere como te dicen, trámites aparte que debes cumplir sí o sí, además de exámenes de conocimientos que necesitas pasar antes de entrar en la universidad. No puedo ayudarte en eso porque no sé cómo van las cosas de visados con tu país ni convenios con el sistema educativo costarricense. Puedes consultarlo seguramente en ferias de universidades que tengas en tu ciudad si las hay

Y desde luego... un EXCELENTE nivel de inglés, con T.O.E.F.L. aprobado tengo entendido. Así que ve estudiando inglés intensivamente si lo tienes oxidadito 

Estás en una edad en la que parece que te presionan para decidir ya o morir, pero recuerda que siempre puedes tomar rumbos distintos cuando más te plazca si te equivocas

Toda la suerte del mundo!


----------



## pr surfer

Como pude olvidar eso... ¡INGLES!

You need to be able to completely understand the rest of the post, without the help of ANY translation software, to even have a chance at getting into a US school, and eventually enter Walt Disney Imagineering.  Seriously, it's not a joke.

However, if you don't, there is hope.

Intenta estudiar en la Universidad de Puerto Rico, recinto de Mayagüez inicialmente.  Ellos tienen tremendos programas en ingeniería, pero porque Puerto Rico es territorio estadounidense, las universidades ahí son completamente iguales a las norteamericanas, pero con la gran excepción de que se cursa 100% en español (excepto en las clases de ingles, cuales son obligatorias).  Esto te dará 4-5 años más para mejorar tu ingles por si acaso no es tan bueno.


----------



## leasonora

Hola amigo, contactame si podes a mi facebook. FB: Lea Soñora


----------

